# obskures EtherCat-Problem



## Larry Laffer (21 Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
ich brauche da mal ein paar Ideen ...

Die Vorgeschichte :
Wir haben in unserem Betrieb einige Spritzgussmaschinen eines großen östereichischen Herstellers für solche Geräte.
Bei einer dieser Anlagen tritt bei Erhöhung der Schneckendrehzahl (gen 100%) oder des Schnecken-Vorschubs (auch wenn man Richtung 100% geht) der Fehler "Frameverlust zu EtherCat-Slave" auf. Nicht unmittelbar sondern nach einiger Zeit (spätestens nach 5 Minuten) - aber reproduzierbar ...
Der Hersteller fragt dann bei uns einen (sogenannten) Status-Report ab (das ist mittlerweile bei uns schon zum Unwort aufgestiegen) und wir erhalten dann Vorschläge, was man so auswechseln könnte. Selbstverständlich bringt das gar nichts - der Fehler bleibt. Jetzt muss ich dazu sagen, dass das System der Steuerung zwar mit EtherCat arbeitet und mit Beckhoff-Modulen - es ist aber eine Steuerung in die wir selbst keinen Zugang haben. 

Nun meine Frage, da ich hier eher eine Art EMV-Problem vermute (was vom Hersteller natürlich wehement dementiert wird) - gibt es hier einen Bus-Analyser, den man da mal dazwischen schalten kann und der dann ggf. etwas sinnvollere Aussagen machen kann ? Ich bin bei dieser Geschichte nicht so im Thema ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Blockmove (21 Mai 2021)

Ethercat ist erstmal "normales" Ethernet.
Also Netzwerkkabeltester und Schirmstrommesszange.
EMV ist schon möglich. Vielleicht aber auch Vibrationen / Kontaktprobleme


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 Mai 2021)

Ich würde auch den Schirmstrom messen, prüfen ob alle geschirmten Motorleitungen sauber aufgelegt sind ( Schirmklemme ),
die Netzwerkkabel nicht parallel zu Motorleitungen verlegt sind, die Umrichter laut Handbuch geerdet sind.

Ich hatte einmal ein ähnliches Problem bei einer Fremdanlage, wurde zur Fehlersuche gebeten.
Dort war die Erdung nicht Sternförmig ausgeführt sondern in Reihe ( von Gerät zu Gerät ).
Da gab es die wildesten Phänomene, sogar das Digitaleingänge am Umrichter geschaltet haben obwohl
Sensor auf False ( Potentialverschleppung hat das Signal des Gebers von <1 auf >6V angehoben ).


----------



## JSEngineering (21 Mai 2021)

Da stimme ich Blockmove zu, Verbindungsprobleme würde ich als erstes prüfen:
Sind das fertige Patchkabel, kann man die mal tauschen?
Sind das Kabel mit selbst aufgesetzten Steckern? Sind die Stecker für die Adern des Kabels geeignet? Ist der Schirm richtig aufgelegt?
Dann kann man natürlich den Schirmstrom messen, einfacher geht vermutlich zu prüfen: Gibt es zwischen den Anlagenteilen einen Potentialausgleich? Kann man den mal mit einem Stück Kabel testweise herstellen?

Dann könnte man sich vom Großhandel einen Kabelzertifizierer leihen, kostet so um die 120€ am Tag. Der mißt das Kabel nach Herz und Nieren durch, wie gesagt: er zertifiziert. Dann hast Du über alle Frequenzbereiche eine Aussage über das Kabel, Nebensprechen, Übersprechen, Dämpfung, ... tausende Parameter. Der sagt Dir am Ende: Nach Cat6a OK oder nicht (oder nach welcher Norm das auch eigentlich sein soll).

Als letztes kannst Du dann Netzwerkanalyse machen, aber da steige ich auch aus... Klassisch machen das die meisten mit Wireshark auf einem PC.


----------



## georg28 (21 Mai 2021)

Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus dass ihr eine CX verbaut habt als CPU.
Und dann kommt es auch darauf an welche Klemmen, Sprich EA Module Verbaut sind.
Denn Ethercat fängt nicht erst an wenn man Slaves und so weiter über eine Netzwerkleitung Verbindet ala Profinet, sondern kann auch schon sein wenn Entsprechende Klemmen an einer CX im Zentralen Rack angesteckt werden(Rückwandbus S7). Die Klemmen haben dann immer E... Als Anfangsbuchstaben für Ethercat, daher der Fehler könnte auch schon eine Klemme sein an einem zentralen Rack oder so. Daher ich kenne nur die Art der Fehlerlösung mit Twincat verbinden und den Gesamtstrang der Anlage zu Diagnostizieren, wo treten diese Probleme auf.


----------



## Guga (21 Mai 2021)

Das EtherCAT-Signal wandert von Slave zu Slave und verändert je nach Bedarf den Telegramminhalt incl einem CRC. Der CRC wird im nächsten Slave geprüft ob er mit dem Datenpacket passend ist.
Das Signal wandert vom Master bis zum letzten Slave und wieder zurück, für einen Standard Slave (ohne Abzweig o.ö) gibt es also zwei CRCs.

Das erste was man macht ist die CRCs zu prüfen. Diese speichert ein Slave intern ab und sollte über den Master auslesbar sein. 
Insofern sollte derjenige der die Kontrolle über die Steuerung hat hier erst einmal eine Aussage machen. 
Es ist doch Blödsinn irgend was auf Verdacht zu tauschen wenn die entsprechenden Daten vorhanden sind.

Ich würde somit den Schuh umdrehen und die Diagnose-Informationen des Masters anfordern

Guga


----------



## Blockmove (21 Mai 2021)

Wie Georg schreibt, ist Ethercat bei Beckhoff auch gleichzeitig der Rückwandbus.
Daher auch von mir der Hinweis mit den Vibrationen. Mal die Module ziehen und Verbindungskontakte der Module anschauen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 Mai 2021)

Hallo und Danke für die bisherigen Antworten ...
Wie schon geschrieben :  die Steuerung hat nichts mit TwinCat o.Ä. zu tun - es ist eher (soweit ich das beurteilen kann) ein CodeSys-Derivat ...
Die Erdung und ggf. Ausgleichs-Ströme war hier auch so mein erster Gedanke gewesen und ich habe somit natürlich gemessen und wo notwendig nach-installiert.
Das räumliche Trennen von Netzwerkleitungen und Motorleitungen ist leider nicht mal eben so umsetzbar. Es gibt eine Schaltschrankgruppe in der einige große Baumüller-Motorregler verbaut sind von denen jeder einen EtherCat-Anschluss hat. Die Netzwerkleitung (alles Patchkabel) sind von Regler zu Regler gezogen und kreuzen zum Teil die Motor-Leitungen bzw. die Versorgungsleitungen. Ich habe da schon Patchkabel gewechselt und Leitungen umgelegt (so gut es eben möglich war) - ohne jedoch irgendeinen Erfolg gehabt zu haben.

Es sind in der Anlage ein paar wenige EBus-Klemmen verbaut - in der Hauptsache aber dezentrale Peripherie, die die sich haben selbst bauen lassen (so etwas gibt es heute tatsächlich noch).

Vibrationen kann ich als Ursache ausschliessen - direkt neben der Anlage könnte man ein Kartenhaus aufbauen - das würde höchstens von einem Luftzug zu Fall gebracht werden.

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem mal mit einer Anlage mit ProfiNet. Da hatten wir uns einen Analyser installiert und der hatte uns dann auch ganz genau gesagt wo es wirklich zu Fehlern kommt - damals war es nur eine Stelle und ich vermute, dass es auch hier so ist ...
Mit WireShark würde ich mir nicht zutrauen, erkennen zu können, wo da etwas schief läuft ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## georg28 (21 Mai 2021)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Hallo und Danke für die bisherigen Antworten ...
> Es sind in der Anlage ein paar wenige EBus-Klemmen verbaut -
> 
> Gruß
> Larry


Was meinst du damit? 
Wenn du 12 EtherCat Klemmen z.B normale EA klemmen zusammensteckst hast du schon 12 Ethercat Slaves wo jede dieser  Klemmen eine eigen Slave Adresse hat.
Entsprechend jeder Umrichter us.w.
wenn schon einer dieser Steckkontakte Probleme hat gibt es schon Frame Probleme da jede Klemme CRC Checks entsprechend weiter oben von Guga  erklärt durchführt.
Ethercat ist anders als Profinet. Da werden sämtliche Daten durch einen Ring gejagt was da zusammengesteckt ist. Standardmäßig  kann man Ethercat nur Schlaufen und nicht wie bei Profinet einfach irgendwo einen Switch dazwischen klemmen und einen X Beliebigen Laptop anstecken um noch irgendwelche TCP/ IP Nachrichten in ein entferntes Büro schicken und wenn es Beckhoff Klemmen sind und der Typ E... heißt sind das Ethercat Klemmen. Es gibt von Beckhoff noch Klemmen mit KL.... Das sind dann andere für Buskoppler mit Profinet, Profibus oder so wie man es dann mit ET200 von Siemens kennt


----------



## Blockmove (21 Mai 2021)

Tja die Kollegen aus Öserreich, aber auch die aus München, wissen schon, wie man Instandhalter ärgern kann.
Standardkomponten und Steuerungen zu verwenden wäre ja langweilig. 

Du hast erwähnt:
Schneckendrehzahl 100% -> 5min.

Kann das Richtung Thermisches Problem gehen?
Kannst du die Schnecke ohne Stoff 100% laufen lassen?


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 Mai 2021)

georg28 schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit?





georg28 schrieb:


> Wenn du 12 EtherCat Klemmen z.B normale EA klemmen zusammensteckst hast du schon 12 Ethercat Slaves wo jede dieser Klemmen eine eigen Slave Adresse hat.
> Entsprechend jeder Umrichter us.w.




Ich meine damit, dass es auch Busteilnehmer (also E-a-Karten) gibt, die der Hersteller sich hat bauen lassen. Zum Verständnis : dieser Hersteller läßt sich tatsächlich noch viele Komponenten "customizen".
Wie der EtherCat grundsätzlich funktioniert ist mir klar - ich habe zwar im Grunde noch nichts mit Beckhoff und Konsorten gemacht - die Basics kenne ich aber ...
Ich weiß jetzt nicht, worauf du hinaus willst ... der Fehler der Frameverluste hängt aber mit der Aussteuerung der Regler zusammen.



Blockmove schrieb:


> Du hast erwähnt:
> Schneckendrehzahl 100% -> 5min.



Das hast du nicht richtig verstanden ... ich meinte : stelle ich die Schneckendrehzahl auf 100% so kommt es innerhalb einer Zeit von bis zu 5 Minuten zu den von der Anlage selbst ausgewiesenen Frameverlusten - d.h. sie meldet das und geht dann vorsichtshalber auf Störung. Man kann das dann quittieren und wieder starten. Da du aber selbst ja auch mit Spritzguss "herumspielst" was das heißt wenn sich dann beim Einspritzen die Anlage "mal eben so" wegschaltet ...




Blockmove schrieb:


> Kann das Richtung Thermisches Problem gehen?





Blockmove schrieb:


> Kannst du die Schnecke ohne Stoff 100% laufen lassen?


 Die Regler selbst bleiben kühl denn diese Schaltschränke sind, entgegen der üblichen Vorgehensweise dieses Herstellers, ausreichend belüftet.
Die Schnecke ohne Last auf 100% zu fahren habe ich noch nicht probiert - ich weiß aber, dass dieses Verhalten auch Werkzeug-abhängig ist (also mehr oder weniger Gegendruck) - es tritt auch nicht bei jedem Werkzeug auf. Der Regler selbst geht aber nicht auf Störung und der kann es grundsätzlich auch ab. Damit hätte es also nichts zu tun.

Ich sehe, dass ich doch "ein paar Dinge" noch nicht so genannt habe ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Blockmove (21 Mai 2021)

Werkzeugabhängig, Lastabhängig ... Ich kenn deine grünen SGM nicht, aber bei KM würd ich jetzt da auch mal die Suche Richtung Hydraulik ausdehnen.
Bricht da irgendwo die 24V Spannung ein, weil irgendwas viel Strom zieht?


----------



## georg28 (21 Mai 2021)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht, worauf du hinaus willst ... der Fehler der Frameverluste hängt aber mit der Aussteuerung der Regler zusammen.


 Dass jede doofe Klemme von Seitens des Ethercat Protokolls ein Ethercat Slave ist wie jeder Motorcontroller, ob das jetzt hier auch so ist weiß ich nicht


----------



## JesperMP (21 Mai 2021)

Disclaimer: Ich kenne Spritzgussmaschinen nicht.

Kann es sein wenn die mechanische Belastung 100% annähert, die Bewegung fängt an zu stottern oder stossen ?
Diese stottern oder stossen kann auch von ein falsch eingestellte Regler erzeugt werden. (*)
Dass kan bei FU und Servo getriebene Motoren Spannungsspitzen erzeugen da die Motor anstatt getrieben wird, fängt an selber Generator zu sein. 
Die Spannungsspitzen kann dann andere Probleme anderswo auslösen.

*: Oder, obwohl dass alle Subsysteme in Prinzip für 110% Belastung dimensioniert sind, wegen ein Fehler oder Verschleiss kann ein Teil nur 98% leisten.


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 Mai 2021)

@Jesper:
Nein ... das Regelverhalten des Antriebs wird nicht beeinflusst.
Was ich mir halt vorstellen kann ist, dass es, weil der Regler in der Grenzbereich kommt, zu mehr Oberwellen (o.ä.) kommt - wobei wir dann wieder bei EMV wären.
Was sich dadurch ja nicht ändert ist der Traffic auf der Netzwerkleitung ... 8)
Trotzdem wäre ja die Frage wo das entsteht (oder sich auswirkt) - weil ich habe zwar die Fehlermeldung aber nicht den Ort - und der "Statusreport" der Anlage gibt das anscheinend auch nicht her ... und der Service des Anlagenherstellers erst recht nicht ...

Gruß
larry


----------



## Guga (21 Mai 2021)

du sitzt ganz schön in der Sch...
Aber so ganz ohne Diagnose-Info ist das Thema eigentlich nicht lösbar (wenn nicht offensichtlich).
Das Problem ist dass die Diagnosen ja im Slave durchgeführt werden - und du ohne eine explizite Abfrage vom Master nicht an diese herankommst. 

Ein weiter Schuß ins Blaue: Wenn du eine Wireshark-Aufzeichnung (direkt nach dem Master) machst hast du prinzipiell zwei Informationen (je nachdem welcher Anspruch die Anlage hat kannst du einen Switch mit Upload-Port nutzen oder aber du brauchst ein Gerät dass (quasi) nicht in das zeitliche Verhalten des EtherCATs eingreift).
#1: über den ect.interrupt.3 (globales Flag) kann man feststellen ob es eine Topologie-Änderung gab.
#2: Jedes gesendete Telegramm kommt ja wieder zurück -> entweder über den WCState des Telegramms bzw. das Vorhandensein des Telegramms sieht man etwas genauer was passiert. Leider hast du auch mit Sicherheit keine Informationen wie der Master die Telegramme aufgebaut hat. Es ist also ein wildes blindes Gestochere.
#3: Mit etwas Glück fragt der Master die Status-Info ab. Die könnte man im Telegramm herausfiltern...

Guga


----------



## seehma (8 Juni 2021)

Ich weiß nicht ob das hilft aber wir haben bei solchen Problemen von Kunbus das TAP CURIOUS verwendet, hängt sich in die Topology als unsichtbarer Teilnehmer rein und man kann mit Wireshark abgreifen. Dann kannst du dir mal die Frames anschauen und analysieren.



> #3: Mit etwas Glück fragt der Master die Status-Info ab. Die könnte man im Telegramm herausfiltern...


Müssten die CRC Daten der Slaves nicht immer im Frame sein (egal ob sie der Master abgreift oder nicht). Dachte immer das ist standardisiert wie das Frame aussieht.

Sg


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (8 Juni 2021)

Hallo zusammen,



ich sehe, jetzt wird schon seit 21.Mai versucht zu helfen. Ich kann bisher keinen Erfolg erkennen. Ich fasse mal 2 Dinge zusammen.
Wenn der Antrieb… und EMV passen doch zusammen.
Mit einem Analyzer löst man keine EMV Probleme auch nicht mit Kabelwechsel. Da muss man sich die Dinge vor Ort ansehen um Optimierungspotential zu erkennen.
Mit Kabelwechsel löst man Wackler. Ich denke der Instandhalter hat schon alles abgeklopft, dass ist das erste was ich machen würde.
Temperatureffekte kommen langsam, nicht sofort.
Fehlersuche in Feldbussen und Netzwerken machen wir jetzt schon 25 Jahren mit Erfolg.
Vielleicht ist jetzt der Druck im Kessel so groß, dass professionelle Hilfe akzeptiert wird. Ich helfe auch gerne hier, jedoch sind die Infos sehr verwirrend.
Leadec Management Central Europe BV & Co. KG
Hans-Ludwig Göhringer
Calwer Straße 25
71034 Böblingen
0151 17120153
Hans-Ludwig.Goehringer@leadec-services.com


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 Juni 2021)

Hallo Hans-Ludwig,
wie du richtig erkannt hast ist das Thema noch lange nicht vom Tisch. Es ist aber etwas diffiziler als es im ersten Moment erscheint :  wir haben da auch noch ein Gewährleistungsproblem seitens des Herstellers UND der Hersteller wünscht zur Zeit nicht, dass etwas grundlegend geändert wird.

Um es nochmals etwas näher zu beschreiben :
Die Basis von alledem ist eine "Eigenbau"-Steuerung des Maschinen-Herstellers. Diese verwendet EtherCat für die Kommunikation zu einigen Servo-Reglern und 2 Beckhoff-EtherCat-Busmodulen.
Die Buskabel-Installation ist nach meiner Einschätzung nicht fachgerecht ausgeführt - ich habe da gleich mehrere Dinge zu bemängeln - aber was weiß schon ich ...  Sie hat von der Ausführung her schon mal das Potential für EMV ... Des weiteren gibt es im Grunde nur einen Strang von der CPU bis zum letzten Teilnehmer - jeder Regler bzw. Busmodul gibt über den jeweils 2. Port die Busleitung weiter. Das beinhaltet nach meiner Einschätzung schon mal die Möglichkeit, dass etaws, das mal in der Mitte einstreut, gleich den ganzen weiteren Strang belastet und Folgefehler generiert - ich hätte das mit einem Switch ausgeführt (das ist aber auch nur so (m)ein Ansatz).
In jedem Fall hätte ich die EtherNet-Leitungen nicht partiell unmittelbar neben den Motorleitungen verlegt. Das macht der Hersteller aber immer so und das hat noch nie Probleme bereitet (wie oft ich diesen Satz schon gehört habe mag ich nicht aufzählen wollen).

Im Moment ist der Hersteller am Zug und da kann ich wenig machen ... aber wer weiß ... 8)

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Blockmove (8 Juni 2021)

Larry
Ethercat <> Profinet
Bei Ethercat ist Strang / Ring normal.
Linie, Stern, Kreuz und Quer wie bei Profinet geht bei Ethercat nicht.

Und damit es richtig spassig bleibt, kann Ethercat bei Beckhoff auch noch Rückwandbus sein.
Also Ethercat geht quasi durch alle Module durch und geht dann zur nächsten Station.

Bei parallelen Bus- und Motorenleitungen packe ich meine Schirmstrommesszange aus.
Wahrscheinlich meine beste Anschaffung der letzten 10 Jahre.

Neben den Motoren vermute ich mal dass deine himmlischen SGM auch noch einiges an Regelhydraulik haben.
Ein Prop-Ventil hat mir Ärger bei Profibus gemacht. Vielleicht ja auch noch ne Möglichkeit.

Anlage in der Gewährleistungsfrist ... Da kommt Freude auf.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## JSEngineering (8 Juni 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Anlage in der Gewährleistungsfrist ... Da kommt Freude auf.


...und beim Kunden erst... der sieht ja von außen nur, dass jeder auf den anderen zeigt...


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (8 Juni 2021)

Hallo Larry Laffer,
Oh, das Thema hat auch noch eine rechtlich Seite. Solche Themen tauchten bei uns auch immer wieder auf. Gott sei Dank, haben wir die Aufgaben alle im Vorfeld immer lösen können, so dass ich nie in einen Rechtsstreit verwickelt wurde.
Zum Thema Analyzer: Die Beckhoff Tool zu Analyse sind meines Erachtens sehr gut und gibt Aufschluss zwischen welchen TN das Problem liegt. Offensichtlich kommt es beim Hersteller nicht zum Einsatz, warum auch immer. Mit Wireshark kommt man an die Bits auch heran, aber die sind quasi codiert, so dass der Aufwand dann extrem wird. Wir haben einen EtherCAT Analyzer, den wir dazwischen hängen können. 
Was noch nicht zur Sprache gekommen ist, ist das Thema ESD. Wir hatten im Frühjahr 3 Blasmaschinen gefixt. Da gab es an einer immer ESD Probleme beim entgraten.
Zum Thema rechtliche Seite: Termin setzen, bis wann das Problem gelöst sein muss. Gleichzeitig unsere Adressen den Anlagenbauer mitgeben.
Kennen wir uns aus dem Jahr 2013 ? 
Leadec Management Central Europe BV & Co. KG
Hans-Ludwig Göhringer
Calwer Straße 25
71034 Böblingen
0151 17120153
Hans-Ludwig.Goehringer@leadec-services.com


----------



## Blockmove (8 Juni 2021)

ESD ist bei Kunststoffverarbeitung auch immer ein Problem.
Ein Kollege hatte da mal massive Probleme.
Modulausfall immer beim gleichen Zeitpunkt im Ablauf.
Zuerst alle Module und Kabel getauscht.
Bis das Problem offensichtlich wurde und wir sogar Entladungsfunken gesehen haben.
Statische Ladung / Ladungstrennung tritt beim Transport von Kunststoffteilen auf.
Da heute fast alle Transportelemente mit Kunststoff beschichtet sind, gibt es da eben Probleme.


----------



## IBFS (13 Juni 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> packe ich meine Schirmstrommesszange aus



Hi Blockmove, 

welchen Typ hast Du Dir gekauft?


----------



## Blockmove (13 Juni 2021)

IBFS schrieb:


> Hi Blockmove,
> 
> welchen Typ hast Du Dir gekauft?


Hallo Frank,

wir haben Fluke und Indusol in Verwendung.
InduSol ist etwas günstiger.


----------

